# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  ANAVAR pic......real/fake..........INFO ????????

## jg2

just what it says.....

anybody got any scoop on these...?

real/fake......garbage..?

----------


## Smart-tony

Its UG stuff you should be fine.

----------

